# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Wundheilung nach Prostata Entfernung?

## Peter KA

Hallo Forum,

zwei Monate nach meiner RPE habe ich immer noch Schmerzen. Schmerzen am Penis, Schmerzen wenn ich länger sitzen muß/möchte und eine von sechs Operationswunden die immer noch nicht ganz verheilt ist.

Zu meinem größten Problem, http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=4657 hat heute mein Hausurologe die Vermutung geäußert, daß die Anastomose Naht noch nicht ganz verheilt ist und über die Nervenbahnen am Harnleiterende diese Schmerzen auslösen können.

Kann es sein, daß die Harnleiter-Naht an der Penisspitze Schmerzen erzeugt? 

Wie lange dauert es normalerweise bis alles verheilt ist?

Die Operation wurde über 6 Öffnungen im Bauch durchgeführt. 5 dieser Schnitte waren nach 10 Tagen zu, die 6. Wunde ist bis heute -nach 60 Tagen- immer noch nicht ganz verheilt. Damit könnte ich ganz gut leben, da es Woche für Woche besser wird. Nur....

Was ist da nur los? Wie lange muß ich das noch aushalten?

Herzliche Grüße von einem Ratlosen
Peter

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Peter AK,



> aus Peters KA Profil: 06.03.2009 
> Roboter-assistierte radikale Prostataektomie wurde in Pforzheim durchgeführt. 
> 11.03.2009 Katheter wurde entfernt.
> 13.03.2009 Entlassung aus dem Krankenhaus


 Nach fünf Tagen soll eine Anastomose zusammen wachsen und dicht sein? Die Operateure glauben, müßte noch kürzer sein, dann sollen sie es dichter vernehen und noch eine spezielle Turboheilssalbe trauf tun, dann könnten Sie die Männer nach drei Tagen schon Entlassen und der nächste Bitte... damit die AG noch mehr Geld verdient und die Männer das Nachsehen!
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Netsreg

Hallo Peter,

zu Deinen Schmerzen am Penis hatte ich Dir ja schon mal geantwortet, als Du das Problem mit der wunden Stelle hattest. Deine jetzige Vemutung geht in eine andere Richtung. Möglicherweise kann das ja mit der Harnröhrennaht zusammen hängen. Das müssten doch die Operateure beantworten können. Was mich bei Deiner Operation verwundert ist die überschnelle Ziehung des Katheders. Beim UKE in Hamburg ist man dazu übergegangen den Katheder erst nach 12-14 Tagen nach der OP zu ziehen.

Der Nachteil dabei ist, dass man noch mal in das UKE muss oder sich den Katheder beim Hausurologen ziehen lassen muss. Der Vorteil ist das der Genesungswerdegang zbs im Krebszentrum Martiniklinik im UKE nochmal ausgewertet und besprochen wird. 

Ich hatte also am Penis auch im Zusammenhang mit dem Katheder überhaupt keine Beschwerden oder gar Schmerzen. Wenn man das unangenehme Gefühl des Katheders nicht als solche bewertet
Dagegen hatte ich schon , wie viele andere auch Beschwerden im Wundbereich. Da war ich aber vielleicht auch etwas ungeduldig. Nach 3 Wochen hatte ich ja eine entsprechende Anfrage ins Forum gestellt. Bei mir waren nach 5-6 Wochen keine Beschwerden, außer einer sehr schwachen Inkontinenz mehr zu verzeichnen. Man sagt ja, man kann bis zu einem Vierteljahr rechnen, bis alle Wunden, vor Allem auch die Inneren vollständig verheilt sind. Hattest Du nicht von der Möglichkeit  einer REHA Gebrauch gemacht, denn dort gibt es ja meißtens für solche Fragen auch sehr kompetente Ansprechpartner.

Also Mut und Zuversicht

Viele Grüße von der Ostsee

Dieter

----------


## Peter KA

> Lieber Peter AK,
> Nach fünf Tagen soll eine Anastomose zusammen wachsen und dicht sein? ...


Hallo Helmut.2,

so ist das in "St. Pforzheim". Es wurde schon genau geprüft, ob die Naht dicht ist. Ich war ja auch heil froh, daß das "Ding" raus kam. Probleme gab es mit der Anastomose nicht. Etwas Blut, wirklich nur wenig, ist ja kein Thema. 

Der Urologe vermutet nun, daß meine Schmerzen von dieser Naht ausgehen könnten. Da auch eine weitere Wunde sich viel Zeit mit der Heilung läßt, ist das jetzt schon eine Frage.

Herzliche Grüße
Peter

----------


## Peter KA

> Hallo Peter,
> 
> ....von der Möglichkeit einer REHA Gebrauch gemacht, denn dort gibt es ja meißtens für solche Fragen auch sehr kompetente Ansprechpartner.


Hallo Dieter,

Gleich nach der KH Entlassung kam ich in die AHB nach Durbach in die Staufenburg Klinik. 


Nachmal der zeitliche Verlauf:


*6. März 2009 Operation* 

11. März Katheter Entfernung 5. Tag
13. März Entlassung aus dem Krankenhaus 7. Tag
18. März ab 12. Tag 
Dr. Bosch Staufenburg Klinik: 1. Woche *Kamille Bäder* bringen nur wenig Linderung 2. Woche Schmerztabletten *Novalgin* ohne Wirkung 3. Woche Vertröstungen (hoffen auf Urologe zu Hause) 


8. April Rückfahrt von Durbach 5. Woche

9. April Herr Dr. Rimmelspacher (Urologe) unter Zeitdruck
vermutet einen Pilz.
Salbe *Baycuten HC Creme*

16. April Erstmals wurde ein Abstrich gemacht 6. Woche

21. April Herr Dr. Rimmelspacher (Urologe) verschreibt
*Kepinol forte*

27. April Baycuten HC Creme und Kepinol forte zeigen keine Wirkung 7. Woche

Frau Dr. Dauwe (Hausärztin) verschreibt B*panthen* *Salbe* 
3. Mai 2009 Bepanthen lindert  dick aufgetragen  die 
Schmerzen. Sobald Urin in die Vorlage geht
Brennt es wieder. 8. Woche


Bin ich zu empfindlich und/oder zu ungeduldig? Geht es nur mir so?

Herzliche Grüße
Peter

----------


## Martini

> Hallo Forum,
> 
> zwei Monate nach meiner RPE habe ich immer noch Schmerzen. Schmerzen am Penis, Schmerzen wenn ich länger sitzen muß/möchte und eine von sechs Operationswunden die immer noch nicht ganz verheilt ist.
> 
> Zu meinem größten Problem, http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=4657 hat heute mein Hausurologe die Vermutung geäußert, daß die Anastomose Naht noch nicht ganz verheilt ist und über die Nervenbahnen am Harnleiterende diese Schmerzen auslösen können.
> 
> Kann es sein, daß die Harnleiter-Naht an der Penisspitze Schmerzen erzeugt? 
> 
> Wie lange dauert es normalerweise bis alles verheilt ist?
> ...


 

Hallo,

also ich bin mit fast den gleichen Werten operiert, ich glaube erfolgreich, worden. Hatte 1 Jahr danach immer noch Schmerzen am Penis. Der Urol. gab mir Antibiotika, weil er an eine Harnröhrenentzündung glaubte. Danach Blasenspiegelung und siehe da, es befand sich noch ein Titanclip, wahrscheinlich vom Zusammennähen der Annestemose, in der Harnröhre, die dann ambulant und recht unproblematisch entfernt wurde. Bin im Nov. 2007 operiert worden und habe jetzt hin und wieder immer noch etwas Schmerzen oder Brennen am Penis. Vielleicht ist da noch eine Klammer drin. Wenn Du noch weitere Fragen dazu hast, bitte antworten.....

----------


## wolf44

_Zitat:  Sobald Urin in die Vorlage geht brennt es wieder._ 

Hallo Peter,

wenn sicher ist, dass es kein Pilz ist, probiere es mal mit der Chiron-Schutzcreme von Coloplast (Simcare). Sie ist in einer blau-weißen Tube. Die kann dir deine Apotheke besorgen oder du bestellst sie online. 50 g kosten zwischen 11  und 17 Euro. Sie ist aber jeden Cent wert. Das Brennen hört sehr schnell auf und die Haut ist geschützt.

Sie wurde mir von meiner Stomaschwester für den künstlichen Darmausgang empfohlen. Unter der Platte ist die Haut ständig leicht entzündet und rot. Auch nachdem ich keinen künstlichen Darmausgang mehr habe, verwende ich die Chiron Schutzcreme für entzündete und brennende Stellen im Genitalbereich. Ich trage ein Urinalkondom, nachdem mein Blasenschließmuskel total zertört ist. Die Chiron-Creme fettet nicht und krümelt nicht (wie Penaten) und das Urinalkondom hält.

Gruß Wolf

----------


## Bernd-Günter

Hallo, Peter, ich glaube fast wir haben das gleiche Problem. Auch ich habe nach der Op starke Schmerzen im Penis. Habe das Forum angeschrieben. Geht es Dir denn jetzt schon besser?Ich verzweifel langsam, weil, nach der OP hatte ich kaum Schmerzen, und nun weiss ich langsam nicht mehr weiter.
Liebe Grüsse
Bernd

----------


## Peter KA

> Hallo, Peter, ich glaube fast wir haben das gleiche Problem. Auch ich habe nach der Op starke Schmerzen im Penis. Habe das Forum angeschrieben. Geht es Dir denn jetzt schon besser?Ich verzweifel langsam, weil, nach der OP hatte ich kaum Schmerzen, und nun weiss ich langsam nicht mehr weiter.
> Liebe Grüsse
> Bernd


das hört sich garnicht gut an. Meine Operation war ja etwas 
später.

Heute war ich bei einem Hautarzt. Nach genauer Untersuchung 
war er sich sicher, daß es keine äußere -also Haut- 
Problematik ist. Er vermutet eine Nerven Reißung od. 
Verletzung.

Das deckt sich mit der Überlegung meines Urologen, der die 
durchtrennten Nerven an der Hahnröhre als Ursache sieht, 
nachdem Pilze, Bakterien u.A. ausgeschlossen sind. Ist zwar 
eigenartig, daß der Schmerz an einer Stelle gespürt wird, zu 
der die Nervenverbindung abgeschnitten wurden.

Ich werde das Untersuchungsergebnis mit meiner Hausärztin 
besprechen. Dann Schmerzmittel? Welche? Oder erst zum 
Neurologen?

Im Moment hilft nur dick eincremen um es erträglich zu 
machen.

Gute Besserung
Peter (Peter KA)

----------


## corvus

Ehe ich hierzu einen Neuen Beitrag eröffne, versuche ich mich hier einzuklinken und frage mal danach wie das bei Euch weiterging??
Weil: Auch ich hatte nach meiner OP eine eigentlich schnelle Besserung, dann kam aber eben auch wieder brennen nach dem pinkeln dazu ... obwohl dies ja fast ein dauerpinkeln war ... dies wurde mit Breitbandantib. angegangen mit welchem sogar noch in die AHB fuhr.
Leichte Schmerzen an der Peniswurzel ( nennt man das so?) hatte ich aber auch anfangs der AHB noch, dies besserte sich dann aber.
Nun habe ich seid einigen Tagen aber wieder leichte Schmerzen an der Peniswurzel und nach dem pinkeln, gleich ob aufm Klo oder in die Windel/Vorlage tritt wieder ein leichtes brennen auf, dazu ein "zutschende" Inko und ein Druckgefühl im Dammbereich.
Da ich mich körperlich besonders am Nachmittag oft sehr schlapp fühle mache ich mir doch langsam Gedanken ... mein Termin beim Urologen steht in zwei Wochen.
Bitte Euch hier mal um Vergleichswerte.

----------


## artisun51

Hallo Corvus,

Du wirst vermutlich in 14 Tagen hören: das war halt auch ein sehr grosser Eingriff in Deinen Körper (noch nicht mal ganz 2 Monate her), gib ihm die Zeit, so einiges umzubauen. Das habe ich auch zu hören bekommen. Evtl. sind wir auch ein wenig überempfinglich, wenns bissi zwickt, weil wir dann gleich schlimmeres vermuten. Ich hatte Probs an der Penisspitze, war ganz toll. Wenn dann der Doc sagt, schaun mer mal und der Kerl hält nicht dicht, spitze. Aber mal ohne Spaß: ein Arzt sagte mit Babycreme, der andere sagte weder cremen, ölen o.ä., rein garnichts! Ich habe mich auf mein Gefühl verlassen, was mir gut tat und habe das mit der Creme gemacht - inzwischen alles top. Ich kann inzwischen ganz bequem Rad fahren oder joggen! Trotzdem werde ich mir so einen speziellen Sattel drauf machen, der nicht so auf den Damm drückt (ein ordentlicher Fahrradhändler weiß was gut ist nach Prostata-OP), beim joggen bin ich auch noch nicht so weit wie vor der OP (habe ja auch zwangsläufig pausiert - vergesse ich nur gern). Und ab und an zwickts auch bei heute mal, denke ist normal u. wäre auch ohne OP evtl. so. Also ich würde es ruhig angehen lassen, trotz allem natürlich beobachten. 
Wirst sehen: mit jeder Nachsorgeuntersuchung, bei der Dein Arzt feststellt: alles top, gehts Dir gleich bissi besser. 

Gruss

----------


## corvus

Danke erst mal, ja sicher ist es so das ich die Erwartung zu schnell hochschraube und in der Selbstbeobachtung bin ich leider oft auch ein Meister dieses Fachs.
Mit den Dammproblemen war ich schon mal über den Punkt raus wo ich auf nem Luftring saß ... mittlerweile brauch ich ihn wieder .. aber gut, wenn ich den Abstand Deiner und meiner OP sehe ..., warten wir also trotzdem beobachtend ab.

----------


## corvus

So, ich hatte meinen Termin beim Urologen wegen meiner Beschwerden vorgezogen.
Der Urintest dort war unauffällig, die Blase wurde leer (Ultraschall), nach meinem Beschwerdebild bekam ich wieder Antibiotika (Wirkstoff Levofloxcin 250mg, 10 Stück zu nehmen bis noch diesen Sonntag) worunter sicher der intensive  Harndrang etwas besserte, das Gefühl das sich in der Harnröhre etwas störendes befindet blieb und bleibt, mein Urologe meinte das sich dort wohl noch Blutgerinnsel befinden.
Nun erhielt ich ein Gerät (Stromgerät) für drei Monate mit dem ich meine Beckenbodenmuskulatur trainieren soll, dieses Gerät zeigt an wenn ich anspanne und loslasse, die Dame welche die Einführung hier bei mir zu Hause machte meinte das die Anzeige des Gerätes verdeutlicht das mein Beckenboden sehr schwach sei und ich die Anspannung nicht halten kann.
Dies ist eigentlich auch die Vermutung  welche ich versuchte meinem Urologen schon vorher zu verdeutlichen, das durch die gefühlte Entzündung die Inkontinenz zurück gegangen ist, also ich sage mal so, die Inko fühlt sich für mich an wie noch da aber zugeschwollen, einerseits bin ich ja froh ... andererseits fürchte ich das dies sich ggf verschlimmern könnte.
Also ich kann pinkeln ... wenn auch leider noch sehr oft und muss mich durch den Drang dann sozusagen in die Windel/Vorlage ggf notentwässern, spüre aber dann ab Nachmittag wo es sonst frei rauslief, eben auch das Gefühl das es laufen will aber etwas im Wege liegt.
Ich hatte heute auch von (m)einer physiotherapeutin aus dem Krankenhaus wo ich lag ( sie bat mich damals um eine Rückmeldung wenn ich aus der AHB zurück bin) den Rat bekommen dieses Gerät erst nach abklingen der vermutlichen Entzündung anzuwenden.
Es ist schon so eine Last ... wenn merkt das da was nicht ganz so ist wie es sein soll, ich weiß ja nicht ob die Ursache mit darin liegen kann das ich mich in dieser "Region" beim sitzen mal etwas verklemmt und viellcht auch gezerrt hatte ( war noch in der AHB nahm das aber weiter nicht Ernst).
So ich stelle das Medikament auch gleich mal in mein Profil.

----------


## corvus

Mein Profil heute wieder auf den neuesten Stand gebracht.
Das erste viertel Jahr nach OP  ist ja nun fast hinter mir, leider scheinen die Götter vor die Heilung hohe Berge zu schieben.

----------


## corvus

Langsam nervt es mich, aber kurz nach der Reihe.
Am Dienstag den Befund 1. PSA Befund nach OP, er liegt bei 0.3, das ist wohl das Wichtigste.
Ich war noch happy und konnte meinem Urologen sagen das die Entzündung weg ist, zwar zum Preis eines leichten Wiederanstieges meiner Stressinko  ... aber diesen Preis zahle ich.
Doch heute morgen, beim pieseln ein Drücken in der Spitze und nun wieder ein leichtes brennen und dieser sich anders anfühlende Harndrang.
Die Wärmflasche war schon zu Gange und ich fürchte das der Kreislauf wieder beginnt.


PS: Profil und  myProstate hiermit ergänzt.

----------


## Martini

Ich bin im Nov. 2007 operiert worden. Da ich nach der OP oft Schmerzen im Penis hatte, besonders dann, wenn ich von vorne darauf drückte, sowie bei einer Erektion, hat mein Hausurologe dann eine Blasenspiegelung gemacht. Dabei wurde noch ein Titanclip, er von der OP übrig geblieben war, in der Harnröhre entdeckt. Kein Wunder dass das Schmerzen verursachte. Jetzt, nach 1 Jahr verspüre ich die Schmerzen auch öfters noch. Mein Urologe meinte, dass das von der Naht sein könnte und mißt dem keine größere Bedeutung mehr zu. Ich glaube, ich werde mir aber noch einmal einen Termin bei meinem Operateur nehmen. Wie sieht das bei Ihnen aus, sind Sie sonst schon ein bischen weiter gekommen ?

----------

